# Free herp. conservation journal



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

"Herpetological Conservation and Biology, a peer-reviewed journal dedicated to the natural history and conservation of
amphibians and reptiles." Be sure to check it out:

http://www.herpconbio.org/

This is a great, free resource relevant to amphibian conservation. Relevant to the discussion going on in the systematics thread is _Dilemma of Name-Recognition: Why and When to Use New Combinations of Scientific Names_ Hobart M. Smith and David Chiszar


----------

